# Natural FET not too bad



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I'm afraid I'm one of those who doesn't post too often but I am here far too much trawling through your sad and happy moments looking for inspiration and hope. I don't think anyone likes me much cos I don't get too involved and do personals, anyway......

I just wanted to say that I have just had a natural FET (no drugs whatsoever not even luteal phase support) of one good quality 3 day 8 celled embryo (thawed at 4 cells on day 2) which sadly failed. AF came on a few hours ago - exactly 2 weeks to the hour after I ovulated - at least I'm regular if nothing else! I don't feel too bad (probably in denial and saving it up for when DH gets back from work tomorrow), if anything I am glad the dreaded 2ww is over whatever the outcome. I am currently working my way through a jumbo sized box of liquer chocolates!

The reason I am posting is to say to anyone who has a regular cycle and no hormonal problems I can strongly recommend going for a natural FET. Other than the fact that I had to get up early a few days on the trot to have my bloods done and go for the embryo transfer itself it has been just like a normal cycle and fairly stress free. It is very worrying whether your embryo/s will survive the thaw but luckily we have v good quality ones so were hopeful and positive about that. The other good thing is it is cheaper because you are not using drugs - also you don't feel like crap because of the stuff they give you. Unfortunately the emotional side of the 2ww is almost as bad as a fresh cycle but at least when you are convinced it hasn't worked you can console yourself that it didn't cost as much and hasn't caused your ovaries any more damage. Also it is a shorter thing to endure because you don't have all the downregging etc. I've heard the success rates are similar to medicated but I would be interested to know if anyone has more detail on this because that's just word of mouth.

In a perverse kind of way I expected that this was more likely to work for me than a fresh cycle because my body wasn't under the stress of IVF. In the end though the odds were stacked against us as we have just moved states (in Oz - hence Sueoz..) and we're buying a house. We almost cancelled the cycle as we thought I was under too much stress to conceive but the gov subsidise tx once you have hit a certain level of spending here but it is only per calendar year and we want to have another fresh cycle this year on the cheap and take next year off, so we went ahead. The stress levels went down to an acceptable level in the end so I don't think that's what caused it to fail. However, I did have a very upsetting incident on what would have been implantation day when I was followed by a man when I was walking my (meduim sized) dog and had to run about half a mile back to the car to get away from him. I don't think the running would have done any damage - it's the fright and the adrenaline rush that concerned me. I wish he'd come closer and my dog had bit him - that would have taught him a lesson. 

By the way, well done Rainy Day for starting the natural FET thread, what a good idea have been watching with interest, sorry to hear of your sad news recently and the other girl, I think it was Lisa - sorry for you too.

Well sorry to ramble hope this is of some use to someone at some point

Sue


----------



## Jamboree (May 19, 2005)

hi Sue,

thanks for the post - I'm hoping to start FET soon and am wondering about the medicated vs natural choice. I'm not that keen to go through the whole down-regging thing again as it really messed up my cycle for a few months. and after the ICSI BFN all I wanted to do was try again ASAP.There are no known problems with my cycle, so I'm drawn to the natural option but I want to give my embryos the best chance of sticking so would be keen to hear any stats on whether medicated is more successful than natural. 

good luck for any future treatments
Jamboree
x


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that was a quick reply Jamboree. I hope someone can give us some stats on this as I agree you don't want to throw your precious frosties away if its better success rates with drugs.

By the way though, it probably depends where you go. The clinic I was at before we moved flat out refused to do a natural FET, said I had to have Clomid or something like that. Then this new one said unless I had hormonal problems they do natural as standard. They don't even check your lining or anything - they just bung it back in! They quoted me a success rate for this FET after having survived the thaw and gone on to divide as 25%! I thought that was great. 

Bye for now

Sue


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello sue - welcome to the board, just wanted to say hello and don't worry about not knowing peoples names or not posting much, I post lots on other boards but have been floating around here reading up on natural FETs as we  have 2 frozen embryos and I'm wondering if its worth doing next time after I've recovered from last weeks devastating events.

I too would like to know some stats but they are difficult to find.  Sorry for your recent bad times and that horrid man following you!

Hello to Jamboree too and all others out there.

Love
Penny


----------



## Jamboree (May 19, 2005)

I'm going to the ARGC tomorrow for my first consultation with them (previous clinic closed so have to move...). Will let you know their opinion on medicated vs natural.

J x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats funny, I'm in Oz too!  Adelaide.  I have 4 embies on freeze and I'm having a natural FET this cycle - I only found out on Monday and FET will be in about 2 weeks time depending on my bloods!  Its all very scary!  The thing is I have endometriosis so I'm hoping that they give me drugs afterwards to give me that fighting chance of implanting.

Michelle


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Pommy Girl,

I'm a pom too and I'm also in Adelaide- are you at Repromed? We'll have to chat sometime - I will PM you when I feel up to it but have just had some potentially devastating news myself and don't feel ready to talk to anyone yet. I will be back though and good luck for your FET. Hi Penny and Jamboree - let us know if you find anything out

Speak to you soon

Sue


----------



## Jamboree (May 19, 2005)

Not too much to report back from the ARGC. They wouldn't really say whether natural or medicated was more successful overall, but they do prefer to do natural FET if possible. They monitor your cycle very closely when planning FET, and will only go ahead with a natural FET if everything looks perfect. I'm happy with that - natural sounds far less intrusive, and although it would be disappointing to start a natural FET cycle and then have it cancelled, it's sensible to give your frosties the best chance of success. Better to cancel a cycle than press ahead and waste those embroys on a BFN.

I'm hoping to start my natural FET at the ARGC next cycle, which should be mid September.

Jamboree
x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Sueoz

Isn't it a small world!  I'm at Flinders Medical Centre.  Sorry to hear you've had some bad news.  Send me a PM when you are feeling a bit better, maybe we could meet up for a coffee somewhere.

Michelle


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello again,

Michelle - I have PM'd you. Good luck with your cycle Jamboree. Penny - I hope you are recovering. 

Just got back from a docs apt - she was fantastic and spent ages explaining my blood results which I had got myself really worked up about and turned out to be nowhere near as bad as expected!

I will be absent from the boards for a while now as not doing another cycle til Jan and maybe having a lap in Nov. May see you all again next year - but hopefully not as  you'll all be on the bun in the oven thread by then, fingers crossed 

Bye! 

Sue


----------

